

Linus blocks system d maintainer from further kernel commits - throwaway2048
https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/4/2/420

======
raphinou
If this is representative of the behaviour of systemd developers, some linux
distributions have some good times ahead.

~~~
mansr
It's not. Usually they are much worse.

------
scrollaway
It's sad if this affects kdbus. How else can you deal with attitude problems
of this magnitude though?

~~~
devnonymous
On the one hand it is sad to see that such an apparently simple[1] bug report
turn into a pissing contest of sorts. In this specific case, there is an
obvious wrong side (systemd) and an obvious right. However it appears like
egos have taken over technical merits in this discussion.

On the other hand though, I am glad every time something like this happens
because it just reaffirms my belief that Open Source is not just a good
'philosophy' but a good engineering practice. Where technical considerations
outweigh personal quirks ...for the most part. I say for the most part
because, the role of the maintainer obviously matters a whole lot. In this
specific case, Linus has yet again proved that he cares a lot (more than most,
read gnome developers) about being consistent. Not having regressions is
relatively higher than not breaking user space, which by itself is an
important goal.

\--

[1] simple from a perspective of coder who definitely is not a kernel or
systemd developer and is making an educated guess about the complexity of the
bug in question

------
rcxdude
I'll link to my other comment on this; I'm not impressed by either side at the
moment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522776)

